# New Gig



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

New gig i just finished up today, 5/16" stainless allthread prongs. Still need to add some grips of some kind, thinking of some nylon chord in half hitches... suggestions?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice. On one of mine I just wrapped it with electrical tape, I know it sounds cheesy but it works pretty well. It's been on there for a few years now with no problems. Wrapping it some cord would work too. I would keep it small diameter like paracord or something, that way the diameter doesn't get to big.


----------



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

thats what i had in mind, i may consider the electrical tape too, thanks for the advice!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very Nice// I've used electrical shrink tubing before and it works great.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

*gig*

Is that aluminum pipe...how much to build me one? I like it!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess you have a nut for each allthread on the inside of the round tube, as i don't see any welds on the allthread. looks stout, and should have no problem driving thru a flatfish. just hope you don't drop it in stained water, as it doesn't look bouyant and will likely sink. would definitely cover or paint it, to prevent glare off your light(s). Actually didn't see any lights on your boat...what are you using? Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

The tube is tapped on the point side, and the nut on the other side is more or less just backing it up, if i use it and have problems i'll put a nut on the point side too. Once I plug the end it shouldnt have a problem floating and a little flat black paint mist will keep the glare down. That's my new boat, lights are coming soon. I'll post them up once completed. As far as a price goes it would really depend on length and wall thickness. i think this one is .125 but there is a thinner wall tubing i can get. I'll PM you once i find out my cost


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

That thing looks like it will stick some fish.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice looking gig!! i am gone have to try tha gigging!! i used to gig frogs up here inGa, but never a flatty!!:thumbup:


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome gig. I am going to do something similar. I want to use stainless all- thread and an aluminum billet body, but have concerns about galvanic corrosion. Let us know how it works.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Go to J & M tackle or some other place that has it and wrap it with cork tape. It works great on gaffs should work on that too.


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd consider the wrap for tennis racquets


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Reference wrap for the handle*

I found a good source of large heat shrink at Harbor Freight. I used aluminum conduit for my gigs last year and wrapped them in the heat shrink. Worked well and wasn't cold on my hands during the winter. The aluminum conduit didn't work well as it bent to easy. Now I use bamboo (floats and flex's well). 

I dig the gig head. I have been considering a design using large stainless ring shank nails. Maybe I will run them through my die set and thread them into a head like yours. Looks great!

Cheers,

Bob


----------

